# freud inlay bit



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

I got this inlay kit with this bit,75-100 1/8 UP spiral router bit 1/8"D x 1/2" CEL x SK x 2" OL
I just got the Bosch colt evs Router. when I go to put it on it seems to be the wrong size for the colt plate..?? and the bit shank is .25 inches(calipers) but the hole thru the bushing is .21
Is this right? They sell this as a kit so they should know what works,no?
I dont want to buy anything more... do I have to make a new plate out of hardboard??
whats the scoop??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rout

You can make your own but it must be made very accurate 
I suggest you just pickup one...

Precision Centering Design allows accurate positioning of bit within subbase and template guides

Amazon.com: Bosch PR010 Round Subbase for Threaded Temp Guides for Bosch Colt Palm Routers: Home Improvement

===========


rout1111 said:


> I got this inlay kit with this bit,75-100 1/8 UP spiral router bit 1/8"D x 1/2" CEL x SK x 2" OL
> I just got the Bosch colt evs Router. when I go to put it on it seems to be the wrong size for the colt plate..?? and the bit shank is .25 inches(calipers) but the hole thru the bushing is .21
> Is this right? They sell this as a kit so they should know what works,no?
> I dont want to buy anything more... do I have to make a new plate out of hardboard??
> whats the scoop??


----------



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

if I buy that plate 010 and the 7 piece bushing set will that do it for inlay...?
I am returning the Freud...I assume the plate fits the Colt right out of the box...
and then the bushings fit into that plate and twist in or something?? Do all those 7
bushings have each the small round bearing that comes off and on???
You cant tell by the description or pics...Its pathetic that they dont give you at least 1
inlay bushing with the router...bullshhht...
If anyone had the time ,it would be good to make a short video of the whole story with plates and bushings and how to install them and why some dont work...etc...
maybe a retired person could do that...eh
..I just found this set in Brass. Shop Fox D3117 Brass Guide Bushing Set for 23$ might this be a better package than the other 7 piece on Amazon?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rout

question ,,, number #1=yes ,number 2=yes, number 3=yes,but they are in place with a brass ring nut, no twist needed so to speak.

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/99000-99999/99552.pdf

=========


rout1111 said:


> if I buy that plate 010 and the 7 piece bushing set will that do it for inlay...?
> I am returning the Freud...I assume the plate fits the Colt right out of the box...
> and then the bushings fit into that plate and twist in or something?? Do all those 7
> bushings have each the small round bearing that comes off and on???
> ...


----------



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

will this set FOR SURE fit the colt with the PR 010 adaptor??? and do I need the centering pin?
Amazon.com: Shop Fox D3117 Brass Guide Bushing Set: Home Improvement

I dont want to ship from 2 places if avoidable..


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

This is a big problem that I have found over the years. You need a separate set of skills and a machine shop just to adapt and alter parts to fit and make them work. Nothing is compatible or to a standard. I have just spent a couple of hours making some T-nuts to fit some wooden sliding fences onto my Incra fence. I needed a vertical milling machine and loads of kit for something that simple. Washers and nuts were not good enough.


----------



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

ditto my previous question..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rout

You need a line up pin for sure,,,if you want to use the inlay kit,,,it's best to get one of the kits that has it the kit...

Once you start buying the brass guides stick with that brand,,,I have 10 sets two of them, they are not all the same as the others,,,they have fine threads (1/4-28) the other ones are 1/4-20 coarse threads..


I have the base plate for the Colt that will take on the PC type of guides and I will post a picture of it later today.....I know it's hard to buy all the parts you want from one place but buy them at the best price you can...


===========



rout1111 said:


> ditto my previous question..


----------



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

you are definitely the expert here so I'm asking you...
You would buy the adaptor plate 010 and what kit that includes ALL the components I would need...to do inlay...complete...
I wont worry about where they come from... thanks


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

rout1111,
Take a look at these videos on routers. They are podcasts from Woodworking Online and all cover different aspects of routing. You can watch them on line or download and watch at your convenience...

*Video Podcast #6: Router Fundamentals - Tips and Tricks*


*Podcast #13: Router Table Tips, Tricks & Techniques*


*Podcast #14: Router Inlays*


*Podcast #29: Top 5 Shop-Built Router Jigs*


*Podcast #30: 3 Basic Router Bits/17 Moldings*


*Podcast #32: Router Table Tips, Tricks, & Techniques*

You can also go to The Woodworking Channel at The Woodworking Channel Video Library
and watch "The Router Workshop" with our Forum Hosts, Bob and Rick Rosendahl. They are the reason a lot of us on the forum are router enthusiasts. If you can't learn from them, you aren't teachable.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rout

The two items below will be the only things you need to put in inlays with the Bosch Colt 

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
Amazon.com: Bosch PR010 Round Subbase for Threaded Temp Guides for Bosch Colt Palm Routers: Home Improvement

======





rout1111 said:


> you are definitely the expert here so I'm asking you...
> You would buy the adaptor plate 010 and what kit that includes ALL the components I would need...to do inlay...complete...
> I wont worry about where they come from... thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rout

Here's a snapshot or two. hope it helps....

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41779&cat=1,43000,51208
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm
=========


----------

